# The Net is Screwy



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Somethings going on! At work or home everything this week is a mess. Adobe wants to update evert day and I think think somethings going on. Somethin seems to be stuffing stuff up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mikellmikell said:


> Somethings going on! At work or home everything this week is a mess. Adobe wants to update evert day and I think think somethings going on. Somethin seems to be stuffing stuff up.


I'm not sure. Have you tried Xanax?


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

perhaps you broke the internet.... 

Mine still seems fine over here


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

In the course of a day I'm on anywhere from 3 -6 different computers. This one I put IE9 beta on last night but they all seem to have lag issues with typing and mouse movement. 3 are corporate systems that I have no control over and the rest are personal. Maybe I need a week away. I think it's smething to do with video memory and the only connection would be the nearly daily Adobe flash updates they have been installing


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mikellmikell said:


> In the course of a day I'm on anywhere from 3 -6 different computers. This one I put IE9 beta on last night but they all seem to have lag issues with typing and mouse movement. 3 are corporate systems that I have no control over and the rest are personal. Maybe I need a week away. I think it's smething to do with video memory and the only connection would be the nearly daily Adobe flash updates they have been installing


If the delay is that bad and widespread at your facility I would certainly try power cycling the routers & switches. After that, try a DSL speed test, such as speakeasy. If it's poor, contact your broadband provider.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

I highly doubt that slow typing and mouse movements have anything to do with routers and switches...

To the OP: Check the system event logs for any video related messages. I have a pc with an ATI card and whenever the ATI catalyst service is running, typing slows to an unbearable crawl. Then again in your case, I just cannot see how 3 pc's would suffer the same issue...

As for your thoughts it is related to Flash (not that I agree), have you tried removing Flash to see if this helps.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Maybe someone installed a key stroke logger. 

When my computer seems slower than normal I run a malware program which seems to find a hit for removal.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kari said:


> I highly doubt that slow typing and mouse movements have anything to do with routers and switches...


No, of course not. I was remarking to the thread title about the "net" being screwy. I thought that perhaps the Internet has slowed to a crawl also.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

The internet is slow or his connection to the internet is slow...there is a world of difference in my experience when doing tech support...pays not to assume such things.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kari said:


> The internet is slow or his connection to the internet is slow...there is a world of difference in my experience when doing tech support...pays not to assume such things.


All I suggested was giving the routers & switches a fresh boot.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

It could be me but now it's over. My main work computer failed to wake up this morning. My notebook for work that was logging a test was stolen at lunchtime and I ordered a new one for home. I've lost 2 at home to lightning in the last 2 months. The netbook I'm on now is back to IE8 because 9 sucked and I didn't really have time to mess with it. Next up 3 wireless repeaters for the campground. I have a headache but I don't think that was the problem. Thanks for your time. Any repeater advice?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mikellmikell said:


> Any repeater advice?


Wireless repeaters? I tried the Airlink brand wireless G repeater but didn't have a lot of luck with it. It kept going into what I called "do nothing mode", even disappearing from the list of networks. Had to keep rebooting to get it back, until I got sick of it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mikellmikell said:


> The netbook I'm on now is *back to IE8 because 9 sucked *and I didn't really have time to mess with it.


I was reading an article the other day that IE9 is really only meant to run on Windows 7, and would suck on XP, and would be just OK with Vista.
Any truth to that? Does anybody know. IE9 is still in Beta released version?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> I was reading an article the other day that IE9 is really only meant to run on Windows 7, and would suck on XP, and would be just OK with Vista.
> Any truth to that? Does anybody know. IE9 is still in Beta released version?


I was given an early, early beta version of IE9 for testing quite some time ago and it will run on Vista and Win7...contrary to recent reports that once released to market, it would not run on anything less then Win 7 and the upcoming SP1.

As for XP, it will not install now nor in the future. If you want IE9...you have to upgrade your OS.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> I was given an early, early beta version of IE9 for testing quite some time ago and it will run on Vista and Win7...contrary to recent reports that once released to market, it would not run on anything less then Win 7 and the upcoming SP1.
> 
> As for XP, it will not install now nor in the future. If you want IE9...you have to upgrade your OS.


That is good to know so the friends that help out with their computers I will not bother with IE9 at all.
And as for me I have a Mac.:bouncy:


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

mikellmikell said:


> Next up 3 wireless repeaters for the campground. I have a headache but I don't think that was the problem. Thanks for your time. Any repeater advice?


There are very few good consumer oriented wireless repeaters. I have had some good success in past with the Buffalo Airstation, however I am not sure if they are still available. Like any wireless network, there are many environmental variables that could mean the difference between a so so network that is most dissatisfying to a decent network that works effectively for users. Considering you mentioned a campground, those variables are even more exponential.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

This could be part of the problem. They are calling it Cyber Storm III. It didn't say when it started but should be over by Oct 1.

http://www.federalnewsradio.com/?nid=35&sid=2064207


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

buck_1one said:


> This could be part of the problem. They are calling it Cyber Storm III. It didn't say when it started but should be over by Oct 1.
> 
> http://www.federalnewsradio.com/?nid=35&sid=2064207


Ummm....I don't think so.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well hey, I found a wire unplugged, so I plugged it back in. I think I fixed the internet. *pats self on back*


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Kung said:


> Well hey, I found a wire unplugged, so I plugged it back in. I think I fixed the internet. *pats self on back*


And here, I was about to ask you to reboot your Ethernet powered toaster to see if that helped!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I unstuffed the stuff that was stuffing it up. :gaptooth:


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I really think Adobe Flash is becoming a problem it seems like an update every day and it just won't go away it's every 2-3 minutes until you do what they want.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Go in to the properties, and change the settings so it don't update.


----------

